# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Telepass family

## electra84

Premessa: Ditta individuale. Capita che il titolare utilizzi la sua auto privata per brevi trasferte d'impresa. Trimestralmente arriva la fattura della società autostrade intestata al titolare e questa fattura viene addebitata sul conto dell'impresa individuale.
Il mio commercialista prima mi dice che il contratto di telepass family non è per niente deducibile (dovrei farne uno business), successivamente, dopo essersi informato, però, mi dice di inserire le fatture in una nota spese intestata al titolare. In questo modo può così rilevare il costo di trasferta(essendo inerente all'attività), mentre contabilmente mi dice che va a creare un debito verso fornitore (che in questo caso è il titolare) e lo chiude con la banca (ad addebito della fattura avvenuto).
E' secondo voi una prassi corretta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' secondo voi una prassi corretta?

  Ma se la fattura viene addebitata sul conto dell'impresa, come fai a fare una nota di spese ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## electra84

mi sono posta anche io il problema e l'ho detto al mio commercialista ma lui sostiene che in questo modo: 
1. può rilevare il costo 
2. si giustifica un'uscita di banca che altrimenti dovrebbe considerare "prelievi c/titolare" (che a suo dire non gli piace usare) 
Boooo... 
Altre filosofie di pensiero? Mi fido?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ti fidi di uno che ti dice 'ste cose ?????  :EEK!:    

> mi sono posta anche io il problema e l'ho detto al mio commercialista ma lui sostiene che in questo modo: 
> 1. può rilevare il costo 
> 2. si giustifica un'uscita di banca che altrimenti dovrebbe considerare "prelievi c/titolare" (che a suo dire non gli piace usare) 
> Boooo... 
> Altre filosofie di pensiero? Mi fido?

----------


## electra84

ma cosa posso fargli presente per fargli cambiare idea?? 
esiste qualcosa di scritto? 
io non me ne intendo quindi se lui continua a stare sulla sua posizione non è posso contraddirlo molto non essendo del settore...

----------


## Niccolò

Ricapitoliamo: il titolare della ditta ha una macchina, il titolare della ditta va in autostrada e riceve una fattura a lui intestata con cadenza trimestrale. 
Registri la fattura come costo, detrai l'IVA per quanto concesso. Tutto qui, molto lineare.

----------


## electra84

sarebbe stato lineare se il mio commercialista non si attaccasse al fatto che non posso portare in detrazione una fattura telepass con contratto family seppur sia una ditta individuale...

----------


## Niccolò

> sarebbe stato lineare se il mio commercialista non si attaccasse al fatto che non posso portare in detrazione una fattura telepass con contratto family seppur sia una ditta individuale...

  Per me resta lineare, la dicitura family o business non incide sull'inerenza della stessa, è un mero dettaglio del contratto che hai stipulato con Autostrade. Non so nello specifico di che attività parliamo, ma se ti è concesso detrarre le spese degli autoveicoli per il 40% del costo, non è che la dicitura contratto business ne dimostra l'inerenza al 100%. Io mi limiterei al costo e a chi lo sostiene, quindi family, business o quello che sia, cambia poco  :Smile:

----------


## electra84

Si anche io la penso così..peccato che il mio commercialista abbia un altro parere in merito... sostiene che sia più sicuro inserire la spesa in una distinta spese allegando la fattura e facendo firmare al titolare che il costo è inerente all'attività..
cmq se ritieni sia deducibile è proprio un errore inserirlo nella distinta spese?
in fondo è vero che è l'impresa a sostenere il costo pagando con il c/c ma è anche vero che materialmente il titolare non viene rimborsato.. viene cmq utilizzato il conto "debiti verso fornitori"..

----------


## Albol

> sarebbe stato lineare se il mio commercialista non si attaccasse al fatto che non posso portare in detrazione una fattura telepass con contratto family seppur sia una ditta individuale...

  Scusate, la normatica ci consente di scaricare solo il 40% del costo e dell'IVA proprio perchè riconosce che il telepass possa essere utilizzato anche per fini personali. 
Il dubbio del commercialista della signora probabilmente riguarda il fatto che il telepass è intestato alla persona fisica e non alla ditta individuale. Sulla fattura, probabilmente, è indicato il solo codice fiscale e non la partita IVA del titolare della D.I.
In questo modo, per non rischiare, suggerisce la via della nota spese.
Potrebbe essere una spiegazione?
Personalmente registrerei la fattura e non farei tanti giri, dopotutto la persona fisica coincide col titolare della ditta.

----------


## pettirosso

effettivamente, a voler essere pignoli, occorre che  la fattura evidenzi in modo inequivocabile che l’acquisto riguarda l’attivit&#224; e non la sfera privata del titolare dunque &#232; necessario che la fattura sia intestata al titolare dotato di partita iva e non alla persona fisica privata dotata di solo codice fiscale 
se per inserire la p.iva in fattura bisogna obbligatoriamente passare al contratto “business”allora &#232; bene farlo
diversamente sar&#224; necessario documentare che ogni singolo spostamento autostradale &#232; strettamente inerente l’attivit&#224;

----------


## electra84

Proprio come dite voi sulla fattura è riportato solo il codice fiscale..non la partita iva.. ma quindi è possibile utilizzare il metodo della nota spese come descritto nel primo mio post??
in fondo l'inerenza dei viaggi esiste... e solo talmente pochi che passare ad un contratto business costerebbe troppo..

----------


## Niccolò

Il brutto vizio di non riportare la partita IVA dei clienti nelle fatture è tipico anche di alcune compagnie telefoniche, indipendentemente dalla modalità di contratto stipulato. 
Io posso anche capire l'obiezione (che peraltro non condivido) del suo commercialista relativamente al contratto family e non business, trovo invece molte difficoltà a capire il senso della nota spese. Se il costo è inerente è inerente sia registrato da solo sia registrato in nota spese. Se non lo è, non è che una nota spese ne determini l'inerenza.

----------


## Giova78

Mi inserisco per dirvi la mia esperienza personale, nello studio, per quanto riguarda il contratto di telepass family, con fattura intestata a persona fisica senza partita iva,  non usiamo detrarre l'Iva mentre portiamo in deduzione il costo, anche se io in alcuni casi ho qualche dubbio.
Di recente ho attivato un telepass family e, alla mia richiesta di inserire la partita iva mi hanno detto che era necessario fare il contratto business con 150 - 200 euro di cauzione! :EEK!: , e che solo in quel caso l'Iva era deducibile. Naturalmente ho lasciato perdere.
Non so quanti mezzi si possono mettere nel contratto business, ma nel family si possono mettere fino a tre mezzi intestati anche a persone diverse, con il risultato che mi potrei detrarre anche l'Iva dell'autostrada utilizzata dalla moglie o dal figlio!
Ad ogni modo non credo che, a meno che uno non sia un rappresentante e usi quotidianamente l'autostrada per centinaia di chilometri, la detrazione Iva e deduzione costo possa fare la differenza...

----------


## Niccolò

> Mi inserisco per dirvi la mia esperienza personale, nello studio, per quanto riguarda il contratto di telepass family, con fattura intestata a persona fisica senza partita iva,  non usiamo detrarre l'Iva mentre portiamo in deduzione il costo, anche se io in alcuni casi ho qualche dubbio.
> Di recente ho attivato un telepass family e, alla mia richiesta di inserire la partita iva mi hanno detto che era necessario fare il contratto business con 150 - 200 euro di cauzione!, e che solo in quel caso l'Iva era deducibile. Naturalmente ho lasciato perdere.
> Non so quanti mezzi si possono mettere nel contratto business, ma nel family si possono mettere fino a tre mezzi intestati anche a persone diverse, con il risultato che mi potrei detrarre anche l'Iva dell'autostrada utilizzata dalla moglie o dal figlio!
> Ad ogni modo non credo che, a meno che uno non sia un rappresentante e usi quotidianamente l'autostrada per centinaia di chilometri, la detrazione Iva e deduzione costo possa fare la differenza...

  Perchè non detrarre l'IVA ma dedurre il costo?  :Confused:  
O è inerente, o non lo è. Non capisco perchè utilizzare una soluzione intermedia.

----------


## electra84

Anche il mio commercialista scarica il costo ma non l'Iva.. proprio perchè è un costo allegato alla nota spese e sulla fattura non c'è partita iva

----------


## Albol

> Mi inserisco per dirvi la mia esperienza personale, nello studio, per quanto riguarda il contratto di telepass family, con fattura intestata a persona fisica senza partita iva,  non usiamo detrarre l'Iva mentre portiamo in deduzione il costo, anche se io in alcuni casi ho qualche dubbio.
> Di recente ho attivato un telepass family e, alla mia richiesta di inserire la partita iva mi hanno detto che era necessario fare il contratto business con 150 - 200 euro di cauzione!, e che solo in quel caso l'Iva era deducibile. Naturalmente ho lasciato perdere.
> Non so quanti mezzi si possono mettere nel contratto business, ma nel family si possono mettere fino a tre mezzi intestati anche a persone diverse, con il risultato che mi potrei detrarre anche l'Iva dell'autostrada utilizzata dalla moglie o dal figlio!
> Ad ogni modo non credo che, a meno che uno non sia un rappresentante e usi quotidianamente l'autostrada per centinaia di chilometri, la detrazione Iva e deduzione costo possa fare la differenza...

  
Non capisco, se si decide di scaricare il costo, perchè non scaricare anche l'IVA nella stessa misura del 40%?  
Allora, mi sembra più coerente mettere solo il costo in nota spese, piuttosto che registrare la fattura senza recuperare l'IVA.

----------


## electra84

non ci capisco più niente.. l'impiegata mi dice adesso che scarica solo il costo, ovvero il totale fattura riportato in nota spese..
Ma scusate il totale fatturaè comprensivo di Iva..
é giusto fare così?? :Confused:

----------


## Albol

> non ci capisco più niente.. l'impiegata mi dice adesso che scarica solo il costo, ovvero il totale fattura riportato in nota spese..
> Ma scusate il totale fatturaè comprensivo di Iva..
> é giusto fare così??

  Se inserito in nota spese sì.
Non può recuperare l'IVA, dato che non si tratta di fattura. Ma recupera tutto a costo.

----------


## beppecris

stavo ragionando anche io sul telepass..,
caso di libero professionista che vuole farsi il telepass per scaricare il 40% del costo e il detrarsi il 40% dell'iva... 
allora il telepass family nel contratto dice: "riservato alle sole persone fisiche con autovettura ad uso privato" ; inoltre in fattura c'è chiaramente solo il codice fiscale 
allora si decide di fare telepass con viacard (ovvero la soluzione business);  
c'è un problema però: la viacard la fai in banca, dando un conto di appoggio; ora in banca, tu che sei un piccolo professionista, stai continuando ad utilizzare il tuo conto personale, senza aprire un vero e proprio conto corrente professionale( con la partita iva nell'intestazione per capirsi...); ecco la tua banca ti dice che per avere la fattura del telepass con la partita iva dovresti aprire un conto con partita iva, in pratica ti dice che se fai l'opzione business che costa credo 15 euro in + all'anno, nella situazione attuale avrai comunque fatture con codice fiscale e non partita iva (esattamente come col family) 
allora scusate, ma chi te lo fa fare...ti fai il telepass family, ti scarichi il 40% di costo ed iva, metti solo la targa della tua macchina che è intestata all'attività...cosa ti si può contestare? forse solo l'iva detratta... però sembra proprio che ti voglino mettere in mezzo... 
alternative?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se hai letto sopra, conosci anche il mio parere. 
ciao   

> allora scusate, ma chi te lo fa fare...ti fai il telepass family, ti scarichi il 40% di costo ed iva, metti solo la targa della tua macchina che è intestata all'attività...cosa ti si può contestare? forse solo l'iva detratta... però sembra proprio che ti voglino mettere in mezzo... 
> alternative?

----------


## beppecris

per completezza di trattazione riporto quanto mi è stato risposto via mail da telepass.it 
"Egregio signore,
la banca le ha dato un'informazione errata.
Con Telepass con Viacard può avere la fattura con Partita IVA sul suo conto corrente personale.
Può procedere richiedendo la tessera Viacard di conto corrente alla banca, che le sarà spedita all'indirizzo da lei segnalato e successivamente potrà ritirare il Telepass presso un qualsiasi Punto Blu presentando la tessera." 
ergo la procedura corretta prevede di richiedere l'opzione telepass con viacard, e visto che la banca comunicherà a viacard solo il codice fiscale sarà necessario richiedere successivamente l'intestazione con partita iva... 
ps. leggendo su questo forum ha visto dei moduli per chiedere la fatturazione delle ricevute dei pedaggi autostradali: vi risulta sia ancora valida questa pratica? perchè a me del telepass non interessa più di tanto, mi interessa solo la fatturazione visto che i viaggi sono di lavoro. 
grazie, ciao

----------


## vdlpn

La mia banca (credito cooperativo di Pordenone per non far nomi) per un suo problema burocratico non riesce ad aprire un contratto telepass business partendo da un conto personale. Su consiglio del loro impiegato mi recai inutilmente al punto blu delle autovie venete per cercare di attivare un contratto direttamente con loro, ma mi rispedirono in banca. Prudentemente attivai il contratto TPFamily con viacard ma me lo hanno registrato con l' accrocchio della partita IVA nel campo del codice fiscale. Dopo un anno non sono riuscito a far cambiare questa irregolarità, ho avuto problemi tecnici con il telepass, la banca me lo ha cambiato con uno non funzionante per niente e si è rifiutata di cambiarmelo nuovamente.  
Ho preso la palla al balzo ed ho chiuso il contratto così mi sono liberato ogni mese degli 1,35 eur di commissioni della banca, della fattura a parte per il canone di 1,24 euro (FOLLIA PURA) con un risparmio di 11,61+(1,24+1,35)x12=42,69 euro all' anno 
Ora acquisto ai punti blu delle Viacard scalari che mi fatturano subito.
Solo vi chiedo: posso scaricare le fatture intestate alla mia Ditta individuale senz' altro o per legge sono obbligato ad allegare tutti i titoli di viaggio ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ora acquisto ai punti blu delle Viacard scalari che mi fatturano subito.
> Solo vi chiedo: posso scaricare le fatture intestate alla mia Ditta individuale senz' altro o per legge sono obbligato ad allegare tutti i titoli di viaggio ?

  Come fai a dimostrare l'inerenza altrimenti?

----------


## vdlpn

Le auto della mia Ditta sono contabilizzate per uso promiscuo;
per volontà del legislatore, non mia, scarico quindi solamente il 40% delle spese per uso lavorativo, compresa l' autostrada (inerenza assolta in modo virtuale).
Inoltre sulla ricevuta di transito non c'è la targa del mezzo, pertanto non vedo come questo titolo potrebbe dimostrare con certezza il MIO transito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Le auto della mia Ditta sono contabilizzate per uso promiscuo;
> per volontà del legislatore, non mia, scarico quindi solamente il 40% delle spese per uso lavorativo, compresa l' autostrada (inerenza assolta in modo virtuale).
> Inoltre sulla ricevuta di transito non c'è la targa del mezzo, pertanto non vedo come questo titolo potrebbe dimostrare con certezza il MIO transito.

  Che vuol dire "inerenza assolta in modo virtuale" ??  :Confused:  
Ad ogni modo, se non c'è la targa del mezzo, non puoi certo dedurre il relativo costo, proprio perchè non è dimostrata l'inerenza.

----------


## vdlpn

Mi scusi Dottor Sciuto, nella fattura di acquisto delle Viacard c'è l' intestazione e la partita IVA della Ditta. Questo è sufficiente a dimostrare l' inerenza ?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi scusi Dottor Sciuto, nella fattura di acquisto delle Viacard c'è l' intestazione e la partita IVA della Ditta. Questo è sufficiente a dimostrare l' inerenza ?

  No; ci vuole la targa dell'auto.

----------


## dott.mamo

Fino al 2012 non era obbligatorio che fosse indicata la partita iva del cliente nelle fatture, per cui le fatture di Telepass Family fatte ai soggetti con p.iva individuale potevano essere detratte ai fini iva, nei limiti consentiti.
Dal 2013 invece deve esserci la partita iva del cliente: cosa succede a queste fatture? Il soggetto iva perde la detraibilità dell'imposta e può solo dedurre, nei limiti, il costo?
Per quanto concerne l'inerenza, si tratta del telepass abbinato all'auto della "p.iva".

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Fino al 2012 non era obbligatorio che fosse indicata la partita iva del cliente nelle fatture, per cui le fatture di Telepass Family fatte ai soggetti con p.iva individuale potevano essere detratte ai fini iva, nei limiti consentiti.
> Dal 2013 invece deve esserci la partita iva del cliente: cosa succede a queste fatture? Il soggetto iva perde la detraibilità dell'imposta e può solo dedurre, nei limiti, il costo?
> Per quanto concerne l'inerenza, si tratta del telepass abbinato all'auto della "p.iva".

  
L'Iva sul telepass è detraibile per presunzione di legge nella misura del 40%.
Altrettanto dicasi per il costo nella misura del 20%. 
La partita iva non ha alcuna importanza.

----------


## dott.mamo

Nonostante ora sia un requisito obbligatorio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nonostante ora sia un requisito obbligatorio?

  Un dato in fattura non cambia l'inerenza.

----------


## FEDERIC

non dovrebbe essere iva al 40% e costo al 20%?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non dovrebbe essere iva al 40% e costo al 20%?

  Grazie per la precisazione. Ho corretto.

----------


## dott.mamo

A pagina 52 della Circolare n. 12/E dello scorso 3 maggio, l'Agenzia Entrate afferma che il numero di p.iva del cliente va sempre indicato, anche qualora si tratti di beni/servizi promiscui.
Per cui, considerando che le fatture Telepass Family hanno solo il codice fiscale, come la mettiamo?   

> L’attuale formulazione, dunque, introduce l’obbligo generalizzato in capo al
> cessionario o committente di comunicare al cedente o prestatore la partita IVA o
> il numero di identificazione IVA attribuito dallo Stato membro di stabilimento,
> se soggetto passivo, ovvero il codice fiscale in caso contrario. Peraltro, ove
> l’acquisto riguardi beni o servizi ad uso promiscuo, in ossequio alle finalità della
> disposizione, si è dell’avviso che il destinatario che agisce anche in veste di
> soggetto passivo debba essere comunque identificato mediante l’indicazione del
> numero di partita Iva senza, ovviamente, dover indicare il codice fiscale del
> medesimo.

----------


## goldemish

Buongiorno,
riprendo questa discussione per una domanda in merito ai professionisti e al TELEPASS FAMILY. 
Ho letto che le spese promiscue private/professionali (es. bollette con studio in casa) si deducono al 50%, ma, se non sbaglio, per auto e veicoli la deduzione per professionisti è al 20% della spesa e detrazione 40% dell'iva. 
Nel caso di T*elepass Family con fattura senza p.iva* ha quindi senso dedurre il 20% del totale fattura, senza detrarre l'iva? 
Grazie

----------


## zallaaa12

Ah se non c'è p.iva io la scarto a prescindere. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## goldemish

> Ah se non c'è p.iva io la scarto a prescindere. 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

  Per la detrazione IVA lo comprendo, ma come spese non capisco il motivo. Anche nelle spese condominiali non c'è p.iva eppure, se lo studio è in casa, sono spese deducibi al 50%.

----------


## dott.mamo

Deducibile nel limite 20%

----------


## zallaaa12

> Per la detrazione IVA lo comprendo, ma come spese non capisco il motivo. Anche nelle spese condominiali non c'è p.iva eppure, se lo studio è in casa, sono spese deducibi al 50%.

  Perché lo studio é abbastanza evidente, ma per un telepass chi può dirlo? Family poi magari la vettura é privata e non é neanche tra i cespiti. 
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## dott.mamo

C’è la targa, l’uso promiscuo ha una presunzione di legge che permette la deduzione al 20% quindi non c’è da dimostrare nulla.

----------


## zallaaa12

si ma la vettura é fra i cespiti?  
Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## dott.mamo

Ricordo che per il professionista non dovrebbe esserci obbligo di avere l’auto fra i cespiti per dedurre le relative spese.
Ricordo anche che per il professionista, a differenza dell’imprenditore, non esiste il concetto di bene d’impresa né di apporto dell’auto privata nell’attività. 
Meneghetti sul Sole qualche anno fa:   

> Non essendovi regole specifiche per l’immissione dei beni personali nell’esercizio di arti e professioni si ritiene che il costo di acquisto non sia deducibile, ma ciò non comporta l’esclusione di costi inerenti l’attivita professionale, quali i costi di impiego dell’autovettura stessa.

----------


## goldemish

> C’è la targa, l’uso promiscuo ha una presunzione di legge che permette la deduzione al 20% quindi non c’è da dimostrare nulla.

  Grazie per la risposta.
Di conseguenza per valutare la convenienza di un telepass family contro un telepass con partita iva è la sola detrazione dell'iva al 40% esattamente come le altre spese per l'auto.

----------

